# Excited peeing



## lexigirl (Aug 9, 2009)

My 6 month old puppy pees when she gets excited, usually when she meets or sees someone she hasn't seen for a while. However, there are times she will even do this when we come home. I have talked with our vet (he even prescribed an antibiotic just in case she had an UTI) and a trainer about this. They have said she may or may not outgrow it. I have read about exited/submissive peeing and have tried what is recommended. She is such a wonderful, sweet little girl. We have introduced her to new experiences in a calm positive way.
She has been introduced to many people, places and animals. 

Please let me know if you have any suggestions. I guess if this is the worst thing we have to deal with (and it is) we probably should count our blessings. As I mentioned, she is just so darn cute and sweet everyone seems to want to meet her....I guess we need to try to make sure the introduction is on a surface that can easily be cleaned.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Pixie does this. She's 1.5 years. When I take her to visit my mom, she meets us outside and sure enough, the tinkles start. However, she doesn't do it when my husband comes home like she used to. I read that you must not make eye contact at first and you must maintain calm behavior. It works. I know if my mother did it, I feel it would also work. Pixie is a small havanese, but I don't know if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

No talk, no touch, no eye contact from the person until she settles down and walks away from them. The sheltie we owned years ago would submissively urinate when my DH gave her any attention that SHE tried to initiate. However, if HE initiated it, there was no problem at all.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Leslie-did the sheltie ever outgrow it?


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Miley used to have this problem, and now that I'm thinking about it, she hasn't done it in a few months. (knock on wood) Maybe she has outgrown it?? She will be 2 in January. I used to immediately take her outside to greet her cause she'd leave a puddle on my kitchen floor. That's the best advice I have for the problem.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think Leslie gave you great advice. Dora did this a bit as a puppy and now as soon as I come home she runs out the door to pee. While Dora outgrew it, I know some dogs never do so the best thing to do is manage and prevent it.

Welcome to the forum and be sure to share pics


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

The best thing you can do is to make sure her bladder is empty when you are expecting company, and to wait for her to be calm before greeting her. Indie does this some, and so does Jenna, our foster. We had a lab that did it, and it was a much bigger problem!! With Indie and Jenna, we work around it. We don't greet them over carpet when they are excited. With both of them, things have improved as we have learned what triggers it and how to avoid those situations, but the problem has not gone away completely. With Jenna, things have gotten quite a bit better. She no longer pees in her crate in the morning when we let her out. She will pee when we come home. We keep her in a pen over a protected area when we are gone, so it's easy to clean up if she does it. We wait to let her out until she calms down, and then we open the ex-pen and head straight outside before greeting her.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

My 4 yr old pup does it. It's one of her only downfalls. Hard to tell people to ignore the cute, little white dog begging for attention. We can't even look at her when we come home. And I always feel bad. Like she thinks I don't care to see her when she's so happy to see me


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Pixiesmom said:


> Leslie-did the sheltie ever outgrow it?


No, she never did


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Marble just turned 3, and he has not outgrown it. He will pee when he is either scared or excited. He pees almost every time we come home (if it's been a few hours). We continually work on trying to ignore him for a few minutes when we first come home. It has helped a little but not too much.


----------



## onemoreokie (Jul 21, 2009)

Our 5 month old puppy does the same thing with visitors and strangers alike. We always try to prepare by having her empty the bladder before guests arrival. I was hoping she'd outgrow the issue but that certainly doesn't sound like a given.

I can't believe how excited she can get even if she has just seen one of us a few minutes before. Oh well, we love her.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Murphy used to pee with excitement when we came home from going out for dinner but at just over a year old he has almost totally stopped. Murphy is usually too anxious to see what yummy tidbit his mamma may have brought back for him to piddle. It really does help to not make eye contact or pet them until you have been there for a few minutes.


----------



## scoobydoo (Oct 5, 2009)

I was once asked by a behaviourist. What were you doing? and saying at the time of the unwanted behaviour. As you might be cuing it yourself. I never forgot those words as it always made sense. 
I realised I was saying "good boy" and petting as he was peeing. So I was reinforcing the peeing. I can't say he ever was 100% over it (as he was a spaniel) But he got much better once I realised and corrected my behaviour.
Jo


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh I know how you feel!! I didnt get a chance to read all the responses but I will say that it can last a while - although my Lexi (Love the name!!) doesnt do it, my Lily has done it for years. She just turned 6 this year, and will do it if I come home from work after many hours., and I greet her by making her sit - the minute she sits - she pees! Not a lot, but it just leaks out. I just try to greet her without her sitting, and sending all the pups outside immediately so they can pee, and THEN come greet me! 
You are SO right though in the fact that if this is the worst issue - you are so lucky!! YOur Lexi is just beautiful!!!!
Laurie


----------



## lexigirl (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your comments and suggestions. We will certainly try what you have recommended ....... especially making note of what our behavior was prior to the "incident". 

It was asked that I post a recent picture of Lexi.....here goes...hope it works!

Thanks again......what a great place to learn and share.

Marti


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

awww, there's that little doll face. She is so precious....just want to scoop her right up for puppy hugs & kisses! Well....I guess that would be puppy hugs, kisses and dribbles....lol


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

She's just adorable!


----------

